# More Flirt Pole shotz (pic heavy)



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

So i took these on friday, but wanted to wait until monday to post  enjoy

sitting pretty for mama









ready.... set.....









go!









































































some radoms









































and they just look EVIL here hahah


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Kenya is getting so big!! Her white looks like a lightning bolt in the 6th pic. She looks evil as hell in the last pic! Keep up the great work with them both!!!


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

GREAT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woof:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome pictures. Looks like a lot of fun. Jaymo needs a playmate in a bad way. He's starting to wear me out! Not to bring up hiney holes again, but in the 3rd pic down, does the dark brown puppy have a glowing white butt? Did you have it bleached?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

HAHAH I dont see a glowin butt lol... oh and she is no puppy she is around 3 i think. yeah im glad these two have each other, on my busy days at least i know they arent bored


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Kenya is so beautiful! I just love her coloring (i may be just a little partial)


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

beautiful as always.

How, is it chyna? doin? She loose a few lbs?


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> HAHAH I dont see a glowin butt lol... oh and she is no puppy she is around 3 i think. yeah im glad these two have each other, on my busy days at least i know they arent bored












hehehehe.... Just havin' some fun. :roll:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> hehehehe.... Just havin' some fun. :roll:


lmfao!!! thats her tail glisening in the sun lmfao.. ur crazy lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

koonce272 said:


> beautiful as always.
> 
> How, is it chyna? doin? She loose a few lbs?


no  shes gettin fat acutally lol.... i gotta get them both out running again. its just been rainy and cold out here for them so they been coach potatoes with my guy....


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

great pics, that last one is cool...lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Kenya looks awesome china is trying too! Kenya is a yoked little bitch LOL! Gorgeous colors these are great pictures. She can jump really high, don't let her fall too far. She is an awesome puppy... How much does she weigh?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Great shots! Love the coloring on both dogs, but especially the tri.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO! That last pic is awesome lol. Great pics!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah i know that girl jumps too high for her own good. ahha anyway, she is somewhere in the high 40s low 50s... im hoping she doesnt get much heavier but its also cuz its winter time lol....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

She looks great! She got so big!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She's gonna be a big girl! What a doll


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

They grow so fast, don't they? Kenya is looking awesome!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

thnx for the loving guys.. yeah she did grow up fast.. i cant belive she is already almost 8months  my baby is all growd up now lol...


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

lol the last pic of them being evil looks so scary i love ur red nose its very nice. i like the brindle color


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

To be honest I think Kenya is the pretties pitty I have ever seen and Chyna is right up there with her because I love her tri color. But yes Kenya is just eye candy and her eyes are so so beautiful. I can not believe how big she has gotten in such a short time, but trust me she does look great. I look forward to seeing pictures of Kenya every time, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

The girls look awesome....

Kenya is lookin like a little tank....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

aw thnx guys  that makes me feel really good.. im hoping i can drag my other half with me to shutz this week to get some pics of kenya in action....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

great pics of great looking dogs. Kenya is gorgeous but I love the rednosed dogs.  Thanks for sharing


----------

